# Mystery Squab...



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone...


A Mystery here...


Tall old Book Case against the wall in my Office...two pre-release ferals, discretely hatched two Eggs in the back of a shelf. No Books, just some odds and ends on the shelves. I never knew anything was going on till I was hearing 'Crickets' from there, and, looked, found two tiny yellow 'Peepers' nestled in the pushed in 'top' of an olf Fedora Hat I has set there however long ago.


Okay, a couple happy little Babys who I have checked in on every day, watching them grow up.

It was a week and a half before I even ever saw the parents! Very shy mom and dad, to be sure...



So, I look in on the youngsters, enjoying their growing...and, yesterday, only one is there.

I look very carefully, the shelf is about 16 inches deep, and, no place for the second one to be, but "there" or not there, so, I look on the floor, and, underneath the Book Case, back a little, lots of room down there, I see him.

So, I put him back, and he seemed to understand my interest and was glad to be back in his accustomed Nest area.

One Squab is pale Grey-Amathyst-Brown...the other, more or less a light-medium charcoal Grey with a Black Wing Bar.



Friendly, easy going Squabs...


So, today, as usual, I look in on them ( there are two Cages on a high Table in front of the Shelf they are on, so to see them I have to get my head behind the Cages...) and, there are THREE Squabs...the two I know, and, one, a double-Black Bar Wing, medium lightish Grey one, snuggled up to the somewhat darker Grey one...


Where did HE come from????


No Nests above them...no way could he have climbed up there...


I am completely baffled!


There is no where to hide on the shelf, if, somehow, there had been THREE Babys all along...this is very strange!


Mysterious...!



Phil
l v


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

"Beam me down Scotty, there's a warm comfy nest down there?"


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

PICTURE PLEASE? I would love to see these three little snug a bugs!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Hehehe! Sneaky pigees and even sneakier babies!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Oh my gosh! This is a total mystery. Are the parents feeding all three? Could there be another mystery baby somewhere? Are they playing musical nests? Do they all look the same age? Yes, pictures if possible. 

Margaret


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow,
three baby pidges!

Margarret, asked the same questions I was going to.
Do they look to be the same age? 

Yes, pictures are always wonderful!
-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

VIRGIN BIRTH????

PHIL! THANKS for making my day!!! STILL ROFL

  

Please keep us updated...hope there won't be a fourth...could mess up the "mystique!"  

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Between you and Becca (whose baby was in the wrong nest box and she can't figure out how it got there), there are mysterious baby happenings in the air!! Maybe they're multiplying, Phil.  Maybe you have a confused mama cat somewhere who found it and thought it should be with the rest of the "litter" of pijie babies.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Maybe pijies have discovered teleportation  Oh my.... 

Do you have a video cam you could set up to "spy" on the nest and see what's going on? Curiouser & curiouser...


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Maybe you have a confused mama cat somewhere who found it and thought it should be with the rest of the "litter" of pijie babies.


Its a sweet thought! The story doesn't quite play out the same way in my mind though! 

Teleportation, so thats were they came from last night when I had 3 more than usual? Or maybe it's little elves running round, pucking chicks from here and ploting them down over there.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is a magical pigeon tale all right! It is unusual - probably fairly rare - but quite possible that yon mama bird laid three eggs. I'd just be a mite concerned as to whether the parents can manage all three well enough foodwise, without one going short.

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lots of weird things going on with baby pigeons.............. 
About how old are these babies? You just might be surprised where they can go and how far "up" they can get.........
I remember a couple of years ago, while raising my babies for that year, just about 10:00 PM, I went out to the loft to "check" on things one more time before the lights went out and I went to bed. I quickly checked and counted to make sure there was two babies AND the two correct babies in the nest boxes. I came across a box with only one baby. I look around on the floor, which has nothing but one water container, therefore, no where to hide, looked in all the nest boxes again to be sure there weren't three babies somewhere.........nothing............these babies were approx. 18 or 19 days old. I HAD had them in the floor earlier in the day and I never do that before the age of 18 days........so I looked out in the aviary. There the little guy was, snuggled up against the wall of the loft, looking cold (it was snowing lightly) and scared. He had somehow managed to jump or fall out of his box, and jump up onto the window ledge and probably fell or got pushed outside. Poor little guy had no earthly idea how to get back INSIDE........I'm sure he was feathered enough to have survived had I not found him, but it would have for sure been a long cold night for this little one. They can sometimes do things that WE think they aren't capable of doing.
Anyway, all joking aside, baby pigeons don't just "appear" and "disappear" so this baby was SOMEWHERE else that you weren't aware of and HE managed to get where you found him. Whether you think he's old enough to have done that or not, the fact is, he DID do it.......


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Margarret said:


> Oh my gosh! This is a total mystery. Are the parents feeding all three? Could there be another mystery baby somewhere? Are they playing musical nests? Do they all look the same age? Yes, pictures if possible.
> 
> Margaret


Hi Margaret, 


Yeah...all the same age and size...same amounts of Yellow Down vestiges...all WELL fed, so, yup, mom and dad are feeding all three.


No other Nests anywhere near them, and the only other 'peepers' I know of are younger and underneath my desk about ten inches from my left foot as I sit here...


I usually just let the pre-release ones do whatever they want...it is good for their moralle when on the last stretches of getting well and so on, and, when of course sometimes they elect mates amid the similar poised others, and, sometimes, Babys result.

The Babys become socialized to the feral ways in here so well, that once outside when old enough, they are instantly part of the out door feral flock and take to it perfectly, with no effort on my part but TO get them outside finally at some point.

So, I figure, what the heck, if the free-rove pre-release ones in here want to make a Nest now and then, may as well let them. And some are SO secretive about it, I do not even know they HAVE a Nest anyway, till I hear 'Crickets' from some odd place.

Then, of course, when I release the Adult pre-release ones, I have to keep track mentally of who is mates with who, so I can release them together, and, they seem to stay together too far as I can tell, once back in the wilds.

Anywy, if I had found two Squabs on the Floor, I would think Okay, one fell from the Book Case, and the other must have wandered over there from someplace else.

But, finding the extra one ON the almost five foot high shelf, has got me completely baffled!


Best wishes..!


I will see if I can somehow get a few images later...


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> VIRGIN BIRTH????
> 
> PHIL! THANKS for making my day!!! STILL ROFL
> 
> ...


Hi Shi, 


More like how after a Rain sometimes, one sees a Full Blown Mushroom standing tall and proud in the front Yard..! "Boing!" and you think, that was not there yesterday!???"


I have no idea where this Baby had been prior to me seeing him cuddled up with the other similar colored one on gthe Shelf there...



Poppa ( of the two anyway ) was a tiny, "tiny" adult who was brought to me on his last legs from some sort of Candida issues, and he was so small and delicate I sort of let him linger in the pre-release phase once he was well...and now, one can hardly tell it was 'him' he has gotten so robust. He is still smallish, even though he has grown a little bit I think...but he stands and walks 'Big' so you really have to look twice to make sure it is him.

Momma is a younger adult, born here somewhere around when we had the PPMV outbreak, and I wanted to make darned sure she was alright before releasing, so I lingered on her release somewhat also. She had never shown anything but excellent Health...so...

Thats what I get for procrastinating...!


Lol...


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

maryjane said:


> Between you and Becca (whose baby was in the wrong nest box and she can't figure out how it got there), there are mysterious baby happenings in the air!! Maybe they're multiplying, Phil.  Maybe you have a confused mama cat somewhere who found it and thought it should be with the rest of the "litter" of pijie babies.  Can't wait to see pics.




Hi maryjane, 


Lol...

This is in my Office, no Cats in here..!


one time one of the feral Cats DID accidently get in here and was locked in here for several hours...I got home, and instantly I could tell all the Birds were upset and vivid with concern and so on...anyway, the Cat KNEW it had made a big mistake somehow slinking into the Office and Front Room, and long story short, when I opened the door for the Cat to leave, he or she left like a streak...and, noble Cat which they were, they had not bothered any of the floor-Birds or anyone else or any floor-Babys or anything.

Appearently I had not closed the door to the Shop completely, and the Cat who frequents the Workshop, came in to these rooms from there...


I lecture the feral cats al the time, saying "Catch and eat all the Mice you like, with my Blessings! But the Birds belong to "ME"!!!!!! So you may NOT have any Birds in here! Period!"


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

John_D said:


> That is a magical pigeon tale all right! It is unusual - probably fairly rare - but quite possible that yon mama bird laid three eggs. I'd just be a mite concerned as to whether the parents can manage all three well enough foodwise, without one going short.
> 
> John


Hi John, 


Well, even though these parents are quite young, they seem to have been doing a very nice job in every way.

The Nest was well chosen for location, is VERY well hidden unless one gats behind the draped cages in front of the Bookcase...and the top of the old Hat was genious! Having some smattering of Feathers and odds and ends as gathered Nesting materials for it...of course now, the dented in hat top is only enough 'cup' for one Squab now, so, at any given moment, one or another of them is in it, and the other two, somewhere else on the shelf.

The Babys are about ohhhhhhhh, 16 or maybe 18 days old or so now, and very well fed indeed.


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> *Maybe pijies have discovered teleportation * Oh my....
> 
> Do you have a video cam you could set up to "spy" on the nest and see what's going on? Curiouser & curiouser...



Discover, Dezirrae??? Nope...they know all about teleportation...usually by "seed" holes...just ask Mr. Squeaks and the other Super Power Pigeons (SPPs)! 

However, in Phil's situation, I really don't think teleportation was involved, although I wouldn't rule it out _completely._  

Phil's Pigeon Palace has all kinds of neat places to have babies and the word is spreading!  

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says he _knows_ but ain't tellin'...something about "Code of the SPPs")


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...I was hearing 'Crickets' somewhere in the Front Room this morning...very faint, but definite...when I tried looking, all went silent...

I better root around there I guess...


Oh! I forgot to make some pictures...I will see about that shortly...


Phil,
Writing to you from the
"Squab Palace" and 'Peep-O-Rama', and all round Poopatorium...
in Las Vegas


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I've been following this thread w/ a great deal of anticipation and a great big smile  . Hope you don't have too many more secret nesters! Could be a bit exciting once everyone decides to fly.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mmmmm, Phil...personally, I think your pijies are messing with your mind!

I can see their conversation now: "OK, listen up guys...first couple who successfully hides their kids from the 2-legged one, until they can leave the nest, gets the prize!"

Shi
& Squeaks (who knows but can't say 'cause he's too busy laughing!) and, yes..pigeons CAN laugh!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Discover, Dezirrae??? Nope...they know all about teleportation...*usually by "seed" holes...just ask Mr. Squeaks and the other Super Power Pigeons (SPPs)*!
> 
> However, in Phil's situation, I really don't think teleportation was involved, although I wouldn't rule it out _completely._
> 
> *Phil's Pigeon Palace has all kinds of neat places to have babies and the word is spreading! *


 "seed" holes - I love that Shi... and the visualization of SPPs is just TOOOO funny!

Phil -- I can't wait to see the pictures. I think Shi is right - the word is spreading about all the neat places to have babies... wondering where this round of "crickets" will lead you


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

ARe there pictures yet????


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Phil... any updates (or any others show up)??? How are the mystery babies doing? Hope to be seeing pictures soon too


----------

